# iOS 11



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Come on now. Still not compatible. Why does a tech company like Amazon neglect it’s app? Signed up but can’t launch the app cause it’s 32 bit. Who even makes a 32 bit app anymore?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

i’m on iOS 11 & am not having problems launching the app ..


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> i'm on iOS 11 & am not having problems launching the app ..


It has the icon below it that shows when apps are 32 bit. It says something about how it wasn't downloaded from the app store (not a jailbroken phone. It was downloaded from the app store.) it no longer shows up in app store searches for me to reinstall it.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

iPhone SE running the current iOS 11.2.1, no issues here...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

No issues with iOS 11 either. I download it through the flex website and never through the app store.

You probably missed the trust settings.


----------

